# King Arthur: Trailer mit neuen Szenen aus Guy Ritchies Historienfilm



## MichaelBonke (21. Februar 2017)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *King Arthur: Trailer mit neuen Szenen aus Guy Ritchies Historienfilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: King Arthur: Trailer mit neuen Szenen aus Guy Ritchies Historienfilm


----------



## olaf85 (21. Februar 2017)

Historienfilm?


----------



## Spassbremse (21. Februar 2017)

Ich stelle die gleiche Frage - "Historienfilm"?

Das ist doch astreine "Fantasy".


----------



## linktheminstrel (21. Februar 2017)

same


----------



## bundesgerd (21. Februar 2017)

...eine Interpretation der Artussage


----------



## Holyangel (21. Februar 2017)

Ich dachte, der Film lief schon


----------



## Tori1 (22. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich stelle die gleiche Frage - "Historienfilm"?
> 
> Das ist doch astreine "Fantasy".




Hey keiner kann zu 100% das Gegenteil beweisen daher ist es definitiv ein Historienfilm
Ja, ich glaube an Drachen Zwerge und Elfen


----------



## McDrake (22. Februar 2017)

Jetzt mal zum Trailer an und Pfirsich:
Ich fand die vorhergehenden schon sehr speziell. und zwar im positiven Sinne.
Da wird modernes (Sound/Schnitt)) mit Mittelalter (Setting) gemischt.$

Ok, es ist kein Historienfilm, es ist ein "Zwischending" für die heutige Zeit.
Es behandelt eine überlieferte Geschichte, was auch wieder sehr viel Spielraum offen lässt. Klar


Aber wo zieht man die Linie?
Man könnte wohl 99% aller Filme (ja auch Pornos  ) als Fantasie bezeichnen.
# (haschtag, oder wie nennt man das?) Historical Fiction, wäre hier wohl angebracht.


----------



## Odin333 (22. Februar 2017)

Ich weiss nicht so recht, was ich vom Trailer halten soll...
Jedenfalls gefällt mir Jude Law als Paps deutlich besser...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2017)

gutenmorgen1 schrieb:


> Ich weiss nicht so recht, was ich vom Trailer halten soll...
> Jedenfalls gefällt mir Jude Law als Paps deutlich besser...



Ich weiß, ich klugscheiße, aber Arthur's Dad ist Uther Pendragon, Vortigern (der von Law gespielt wird) ist einer der Antagonisten der Artussage.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich klugscheiße, aber Arthur's Dad ist Uther Pendragon, Vortigern (der von Law gespielt wird) ist einer der Antagonisten der Artussage.



Äh ... ich glaub er meinte Paps*t*.


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Äh ... ich glaub er meinte Paps*t*.



Danke, den Film kannte ich noch nicht. Ergibt dann natürlich Sinn.


----------



## Rabowke (22. Februar 2017)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Danke, den Film kannte ich noch nicht. Ergibt dann natürlich Sinn.



Heute ist nicht dein Tag, oder? Das ist eine Serie ...


----------



## Spassbremse (22. Februar 2017)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Heute ist nicht dein Tag, oder? Das ist eine Serie ...



Wirf einen Blick in den "Was mich gerade aufregt"-Thread, das sollte alles erklären *schnief*


----------

